# Meal Plan @ Harborside Atlantis



## myip (Sep 30, 2007)

I read it from Starwood page.  Any one purchase the meal plan @ Harborside Atlantis?  Is it worth it?  Is this only for dinner?



> *What dining plans are available?*
> 
> Owners may elect to purchase a dining plan during their stay at Harborside Resort. Please read the Terms and Conditions carefully before deciding. There are two plans available: the Full American Plan and the Gourmet Meal Plan. Both offer fixed-price dining and does not include gratuities in the price. Please note: Prices and restaurants on the plan are subject to change without notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariawolf (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless you are huge eaters it is not worth it--and there are several good local inexpensive places right across the street.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Those prices are way out of date.  Here's the 2007 prices:

Modified American Plan (MAP)  

Price:          $80.00 Net per day per Adult      

          $30.00 Net per day per Child*     

This plan offers a full American breakfast daily in a choice of four restaurants: Seagrapes, Marketplace, Water’s Edge, and Murray’s Delicatessen. Dinner in a choice of six restaurants: Seagrapes, Water’s Edge, Atlas Grill & Bar, Marketplace, Murray’s Delicatessen and The Point at Harborside Resort.  

Dinner includes: A choice of an appetizer, soup or salad; one entrée; a selection of one dessert; tea, or coffee.  

Gourmet Dining Plan (GDP)  

Price:           $118.00 Net per day per Adults  


                    $42.00 per day per Child *     

This plan offers a full American breakfast daily in a choice of six restaurants: Seagrapes, Marketplace, Water’s Edge, Café at the Great Hall of Waters, Murray’s Delicatessen and Mosaic. Dinner in a choice of fifteen restaurants: Seagrapes, Water’s Edge, Mama Loo’s, Casa D’Angelo, Seafire Steakhouse, Bahamian Club, Fathoms, Marketplace, Café at the Great Hall of Waters, Café Martinique, Bimini Road, The Clubhouse at Ocean Club Golf Course, Mesa Grill, Mosaic and Dune† at One&Only Ocean Club.  

† A $65.00 credit per adult and $32.50 per child ages 5-11 years can be applied toward dinner at Dune.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh ... and they charge a 15% gratuity based on the price of each meal, not on the price of the meal plan.  

We did it once for a short stay, but I don't think I'd ever do it while staying at Harborside.


----------



## myip (Sep 30, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Oh ... and they charge a 15% gratuity based on the price of each meal, not on the price of the meal plan.
> 
> We did it once for a short stay, but I don't think I'd ever do it while staying at Harborside.



Does the meal plan include tip or do you tip extra?   I may buy it because it is gifts for my parents 50 anniversary gift.  They are going by themselves next  Jan in a 2 bedroom LockOff  (thanks for bulk deposit)


----------



## Negma (Sep 30, 2007)

We have been twice and have never bought the meal plan because of the kids. If it was just us, we have said we would try it because some of the restaurants are really good and would be worth the money for dinner on the gourmet plan. Hope that helps.


----------



## toxicesq (Oct 1, 2007)

We've always done the Gourmet meal plan when we've stayed at the hotel.  We like the buffet breakfasts and the nice restaurants tend to be pricey.  That way I don't have to worry about what dinner is costing--the money is already spent and, heck, I'm on vacation.

However, we did not do the meal plan when we were at Harborside.  Didn't feel the need to go out for breakfast every day when we had a kitchen, and if you don't do the breakfast, it doesn't really make economic sense.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 2, 2007)

*Is the Meal Plan going away in 2008?*

I did a google search for info on the Meal Plan at Atlantis and found this website that states "*Note: For 2008, dining plans will no longer be offered*"

http://www.atlantisbahamasvacation.com/atlantis/dining_plans.php


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 2, 2007)

when we made our reservations for may 2008 they informed us that there is no meal plan for 2008. now i have seen it in writing so it must be true. we were not going to get it for this trip. i will go into town and go supermarket shopping and eat dinner out. we are all on diets so we don't need all the courses that came with the meal plan. so we will skip deserts. yeah


----------



## gmarine (Oct 2, 2007)

Both of my II confirmations for Atlantis in 2008 have a note that meal plans will not be offered after 2007.


----------

